# ترانيم ليسوع المسيح



## Boutros Popos (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ترانيم ليسوع*​ 


*




*​ 


*يســــوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49684183...2/_online.html*​ 
*محتاج لك يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49912803...d/_2_____.html*​ 
*أسالوني عن يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49924753...___online.html*​ 
*انت يا جندي يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015833/af930652/___.html*​ 
*الهي حبيبي وربي يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015834/31f793f1/___.html*​ 
*ابني يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49989219.../__online.html*​ 
*اتأخرت عليك يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49918960/c67805c2/____.html*​ 
*البعد عن يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49684182...___online.html*​ 

*القلب يا يسوع كان قاسي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49918001/e8f4a95d/____.html*​ 

*الهي يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49684996.../__online.html*​ 
*امن بالرب يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49684996.../__online.html*​ 
*ان كنت تحب يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49914782/f6bddbd2/___.html*​ 
*انا يا يسوع انا انا الخاطيء*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49916370...666/_____.html*​ 
*انه يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49920990.../__online.html*​ 
*ايوه طعنت يسوع بيدي*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49684994/f01db208/___.html*​ 
*بحب يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49909808.../__online.html*​ 
*بسبحك ياربي يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49686006/6a099b69/____.html*​ 
*بحبه يسوع قد انقذني*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015831/419d677e/___.html*​ 
*بدمك يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49908383.../__online.html*​ 
*من غير يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49916369/52ec4f83/___.html*​ 
*تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49924757/74d92bc0/___.html*​ 
*جلس الرب يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015829...___online.html*​ 

*



*​

*جيت يا يسوع لبلدنا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49686005/f300cad3/___.html*​ 
*جيلك يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49924756...___online.html*​ 

*حبيبي يا يسوع البار *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49908382/8602e506/___.html*​ 

*دم يسوع غالي وثمين *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49918959/9489eea5/___.html*​ 
*ده يسوع اتنازل *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015828...___online.html*​ 
*ده يسوع المسيح *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49686004...___online.html*​ 
*دول يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49920989...___online.html*​ 
*ربي يسوع يا نور العالم*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49686587/d31ce31c/____.html*​ 
*صحاني يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49916368.../__online.html*​ 
*صوت يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49911180.../__online.html*​ 
*ضمني لصدرك يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49743241/aaf7d136/___.html*​ 
*طريق يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49918957.../__online.html*​ 

*ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49912801...___online.html*​ 
*علشان يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49912805.../__online.html*​ 
*علمنا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49912804.../__online.html*​ 
*فرحي لم يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49914779...___online.html*​ 

*قالو لي عن يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49743240...___online.html*​ 

*كل واحد بيحبك يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49924755/9ad74aec/____.html*​ 
*لساك يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49743238.../__online.html*​ 

*



*​

*لما الرب يسوع ادانا *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49911179/d5a49215/___.html*​ 
*لما ولد يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49911178...___online.html*​ 
*محتاج لك يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49911177/321cbf12/___.html*​ 
*مقبوله و حلوه عطاياك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015826/c6e2c39c/___.html*​ 
*نقطه من دم يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50015825/5feb9226/___.html*​ 
*وحدك يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50023636...___online.html*​ 
*و رجعت يا يسوعي ليك*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50023635/2ea5ab61/___.html*​ 
*يا حبيبي يا يسوع*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50034842/55a99406/___.html*​ 
*يا يسوع انا ماشي وراك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49745571/a1fecbac/____.html*​ 
*يا يسوع انت على الصليب *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50023639...74a/_____.html*​ 
*يا يسوع قلبك حنين *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49912802/1053493b/____.html*​ 
*يا يسوع يا غالي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49912802/1053493b/____.html*​ 
*يا يسوعي قلبي العنيد *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50023638/5014d7dc/___.html*​ 
*يا يسوعي يا حبيبي*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49745567/51865fd8/___.html*​ 
*يسوع اسمع *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50023637.../__online.html*​ 
*يسوع البطل *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49920992.../__online.html*​ 
*يسوع انت الفادي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49746882...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع انت اللباقي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50029517/9f66f6f2/___.html*​ 

*يسوع انت تعلم *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49746880...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع زي السكر *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49746879...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع طول عمره بينادي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49748553/8fac10df/____.html*​ 

*يسوع فادي حياتي*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50029511...___online.html*​ 

*يسوع قال لي انا حارسك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49748550/16a54165/____.html*​


*



*​

*يسوع لحبه و حنانه *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49914777...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع مجدك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49920991.../__online.html*​ 
*يسوع ملك الملوك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49781579...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع وسط البرد*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49909806...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع يا نبع صافي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49781577...___online.html*​ 

*يسوع يعمل منك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50029519...___online.html*​ 
*يسوع رفيقي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/50029518.../__online.html*​ 
*يسوعي مصدر افراحي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/49914775...___online.html*​ 

*



*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رااااااااائع يا بطرس 
ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bashoka (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بجدددددددددد شكرا وربنا يعودك


----------



## Boutros Popos (8 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااااااائع يا بطرس
> ميررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكراً لمرورك يا كوكو*​​


----------



## Boutros Popos (8 أكتوبر 2009)

bashoka قال:


> بجدددددددددد شكرا وربنا يعودك



*ميرسى على مرورك يا باشوكا​*


----------



## Boutros Popos (9 أكتوبر 2009)




----------

